# What happened to the Cap



## srtchris (Dec 4, 2010)

what happened to the cap? Also what would happen if I a add a same cap where the empty spo is.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Is this a new or used amp?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Who needs a cap between friends. :freak:


----------



## srtchris (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Is this a new or used amp?


Its used,I googled and found that my amp has a spot for a extra cap.all others only have 3 caps. mine has 3 caps but a space for a 4th.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Throw one in there, dont worry about soldering it, just chunk it in there and call it a day.....lol.


----------



## srtchris (Dec 4, 2010)

I was just curious.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Might increase your total rail capacitance, will you be able to tell a difference? Not likely.


----------



## srtchris (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks!! I have to take it in to get a l.e.d replaced, if that did anything I was going to have them to add it.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------

